# Boar ham



## Ringer (Oct 26, 2021)

So dad gave me some wild boar meat that was quartered. I am considering doing a cure on it and smoking it like a Christmas ham. Has anyone done this? 

Does anyone have a good cure/brine recipe for wild boar?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 1, 2021)

I have done wild boar ham, but the hams were off little bacon bits.....30# piglets. Flavor was good, but with all the tough connective tissue, made eating difficult. 

See my signature for wild hog ham....


----------



## Ringer (Nov 1, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I have done wild boar ham, but the hams were off little bacon bits.....30# piglets. Flavor was good, but with all the tough connective tissue, made eating difficult.
> 
> See my signature for wild hog ham....


Thanks for the tip on the connective tissue. It sounds like I probably don't want to go that route then.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2021)

I've done quite a few in the past. The big sows were always the best, boars seemed to turn out a bit too dry, not enough fat in them. RAY


----------

